# Professional artist enclosure background



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, so all i need to do is add some fake greenery and she's pretty much right to go, but i couldnt hold off any longer in posting some pictures. My sister, who as some of you may have heard me brag, is a professional prop artist and has made me a fake background for my new snake enclosure. i have put a few pics of the stages along the way. i have a whole album up where you can see more if you are so inclined.
so, blank slate first, then all the poly goes in, then all the poly gets carved away, then the concrete goes on.


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 4, 2010)

looks awesome! i wish i was able to make something like that. ive got a pile of the waffle poly blocks from a building site out the back. just not sure what to do with it yet. guess i should start small and eventually work up to something like this. cant wait to see the finished photos!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

Then she added all the detail in the concrete, then paint! Oh, and i did some mods, adding the basement storey...


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2010)

I've one of the few that have been watching this from the start and i only have one thing to say Rox.....

AWESOME


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

oh, and the inspiration was Angkor Wat in thailand.


----------



## shane14 (Apr 4, 2010)

So much detail, nice! Only thing is, i can imagine the new pretty cage is going to get pooped all over.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 4, 2010)

bloody hell, how long did that take?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I've one of the few that have been watching this from the start and i only have one thing to say Rox.....
> 
> AWESOME


what do you think of the last pics Jax, less monotone than before?


----------



## JrFear (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

shane14 said:


> So much detail, nice! Only thing is, i can imagine the new pretty cage is going to get pooped all over.


LOL Shane, i'll be coating the main surfaces with waterproofer, but not the walls, my boy is a fairly low key excreter..



syeph8 said:


> bloody hell, how long did that take?



she started about 6 weeks ago (?) and has been working on it once a week. she moves pretty fast! the photos in the frst bunch are kind of end of day photos.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2010)

Its always hard with a flash to show the true colours, dont go too mad with the green, it will start to look fake, once you put the greenery in there it will 'Pop' to life, its always the finishing touches that bring it all to life, just like the right cushion on the couch


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 4, 2010)

thats just amazing, im trying to figure out how to set up three large enclosures at the moment, and this has given me some fantastic ideas. also the concreted walls (if they are nice and rough) will be fantastic for shedding. nice work!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Its always hard with a flash to show the true colours, dont go too mad with the green, it will start to look fake, once you put the greenery in there it will 'Pop' to life, its always the finishing touches that bring it all to life, just like the right cushion on the couch


agreed, hard to tell her what to do though when she is the professional. it actually is what the picture looks like. i should post that up too! lol


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> thats just amazing, im trying to figure out how to set up three large enclosures at the moment, and this has given me some fantastic ideas. also the concreted walls (if they are nice and rough) will be fantastic for shedding. nice work!


yep! she actualy used some specific stuff called quickwall. its not easy to get, so if you use regular grout or concrete, mix in some pva glue for extra strength and bonding.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> LOL Shane, i'll be coating the main surfaces with waterproofer, but not the walls, my boy is a fairly low key excreter...


 
i know you have quite a bit of the waterproofer you had last time, ... and you were worried about it going to waste.......


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice Rox I am impressed it looks great. One thing a lot of snake owners dont realise is that the snakes actually appreciate a large complex enclosure with lots of rocks and places to climb. My diamond is so much more active in her enclosure than in a normal small one and they are much more fun to watch than when they just sit and sleep. It's giving me ideas , I have thought about an ice theme just for something different. Make sure you post the complete pics..


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 4, 2010)

can i ask how you got the polystyrene to stick to the walls? what adhesive did you use? how much?(thin coat or liberal application) and is it the same as you used to stick polystyrene to the other polystyrene? 
sorry for all the questions but i am very impressed by your efforts and may undertake in a similar endeavour myself.


----------



## nico77 (Apr 4, 2010)

looks great mate , what did she use to shape the tree roots a grinder ?
I'd like to see the original photo she worked from .

cheers nico


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> can i ask how you got the polystyrene to stick to the walls? what adhesive did you use? how much?(thin coat or liberal application) and is it the same as you used to stick polystyrene to the other polystyrene?
> sorry for all the questions but i am very impressed by your efforts and may undertake in a similar endeavour myself.



just used liquid nails (or similar) to glue the poly to the wall, and expanding foam to stick the poly together. you need to pin the pieces of poly together first with wooden skewers so it stays in position when you spray the foam in the gaps. 



nico77 said:


> looks great mate , what did she use to shape the tree roots a grinder ?
> I'd like to see the original photo she worked from .
> 
> cheers nico



original pic is below, and she uses knives to cut out the poly, and then smooths it with a wire brush, the detail is in the concrete. although, the denser the poly, the more detail you can get out of it. you'll find the poly that packages stereos and tvs is made up of large balls (like the ones in a bean bag) but quality poly foam is made up of really teeny balls =more detail.
the root that sicks out actually has a metal rod at the core for reinforcement, in case anyone thought it was a bit flimsy.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

bloody awesome mate, might need to find me a prop maker haha


----------



## ando68 (Apr 4, 2010)

make me one please,looks very niceyou have great talent.


----------



## sholmes (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=120541&stc=1&d=1270386191

sweet nice work this is some thing similar I made for my beardy's


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

thx ando, but it's not me, it's my sister. and lucky for me, she's not charging! ordinarily she would charge fifty bucks an hour....

she's about to go to NZ to work on The Hobbit. Has also worked on the last Narnia film, as well as Where the Wild Things Are, and The Pacific (about to start on channel 7).


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Apr 4, 2010)

can you make a background for my bredli's enclosure?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 4, 2010)

sholmes said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=120541&stc=1&d=1270386191
> 
> sweet nice work this is some thing similar I made for my beardy's


 
hats off to you! like i said, i cant take any credit for mine!


----------



## sholmes (Apr 5, 2010)

well you are very lucky she is ur sis $50 bucks an hour u would be broke if u had 2 pay her lol 
hours of work involved there , she is very talented young lady


----------



## hallie (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, that is great work!

Should have invested in a probe thermostat though.
Then you wouldnt have the white box standing out in the center..

Also make sure the vents on the thermostat dont get obstructed, otherwise it wont operate correctly..


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2010)

looks fantastic mate, looking to replicate something like this when I build my full size enclosure.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 5, 2010)

well, though i hate to say it, he may outgrow it sooner than i'd like -at which point, it may be up for sale! wont be for a while yet though...... "watch this space"


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 5, 2010)

hallie said:


> Wow, that is great work!
> 
> Should have invested in a probe thermostat though.
> Then you wouldnt have the white box standing out in the center..
> ...


 
i know!
coulda, shoulda... i'll know better for next time! i actually dont mind it though. and yeah, there's a good space around it. i had to leave enough clearance to be able to get the screw driver in there to get the cover off.


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks fantastic, been telling people for years that if you own a couple of animals then there is no need to keep them in a sterile box. The only thing I worry about when I see that is cleaning when the poo gets into all the crevices.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 9, 2010)

well, move in day today. have put a few bits of plant in there, but still haven't found the type of plant i want, so i didnt go overboard with what i had.....

and i am now contemplating cutting away most of the 'middle' shelf, because yes, too hard to keep that level clean.....


----------



## miss2 (Apr 9, 2010)

simply amazing, congrats


----------



## Vincey (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, as has been said 100 times in this threat. Awesome. Like, really. The depth of colour and the detail it has.

I love the theme of it too. Very very ancient jungely! imo.


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 9, 2010)

hey mate love the enclosure have to plan to do one of these one day


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for your comments everyone! I think Lix likes it too!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Is just the lighting or is he coming up for a shed ? he's looking a bit on the dark side ... he'll find all sorts of places to hang his shed in there....... I've said before that it is awesome, stunning and gobsmacked,.....
I've changed my mind........ now i'm just jealous :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 9, 2010)

The snake looks quite content! Very nice workpersonship!


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 9, 2010)

wow...thats awesome...I want one for my enclosure now...If only I was that creative


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great its a shame heat lamps and lights look so hideous...I am working on ideas to hide these or make them more attractive and natural looking.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely amazing, it is a credit to you. Plus I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 9, 2010)

thats just awesome work =)


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 9, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Is just the lighting or is he coming up for a shed ? he's looking a bit on the dark side ... he'll find all sorts of places to hang his shed in there....... I've said before that it is awesome, stunning and gobsmacked,.....
> I've changed my mind........ now i'm just jealous :lol:



he sure is Jax. i mentioned in a thread elsewhere, he is almost totally the one colour down his back. and his eyes have just gone white last night. its been about 10 weeks since his last one, so definitely due.



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Looks great its a shame heat lamps and lights look so hideous...I am working on ideas to hide these or make them more attractive and natural looking.



hmmm, not quite sure about hiding the light.... wouldn't that be counter productive? 

it doesn't bother me too much, it is an enclosure after all.... i still have plenty of poly left, so am thinking about designing a cover to go over the thermostat. it would cover front and sides, and still allow air in top and bottom, where the vents are.....


thanks everyone. i am very lucky to have such a talented and generous sister!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 9, 2010)

quote
_hmmm, not quite sure about hiding the light.... wouldn't that be counter productive? _
that's why i am STILL thinking about an idea...


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Apr 9, 2010)

HIi i would make a small section in front of the light a bit like a piece of cave roof between the glass and the light only . Not completly surrounding, just hide the light behind behind it..


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 9, 2010)

that's all i have come up with so far too, will keep pondering about better ideas


----------



## Noongato (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats gorgeous, she should make reptile enclosure, sure it would cost a fortune though. 
Did she do a training course or something like that, or is it more of a personal artform?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 9, 2010)

midnightserval said:


> Thats gorgeous, she should make reptile enclosure, sure it would cost a fortune though.
> Did she do a training course or something like that, or is it more of a personal artform?



its actually her job (in a manner of sorts). professional prop artist. has worked on loads of different stuff from egyptian themed casinos in macau, to the latest Narnia film making fawns and beavers. she is on standby at the moment to go to NZ to work on The Hobbit. Just waiting for production to start.

She trained in fine arts at VCA (melbourne) and started out on 'round the twist' then went to a puppet company. just kind of progressed from there...!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 9, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> that's all i have come up with so far too, will keep pondering about better ideas



yeah, i was thinking about it too, and it would be nice to have it like the light was filtering through a tree or something....


----------



## Tinky (Apr 10, 2010)

A lot of enclosures have a 100mm face board on the front top, so that the lights are 'recessed' from front on viewing.


----------



## WayneC (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the idea, and you both did a great job!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks WayneC

also been thinking about camouflaging the light and thought maybe just stringing up a line of hanging ivy or whatever, or weaving it into a light cage...? couldnt do it around a heat globe though probably.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 14, 2010)

Ever thought about making fiberglass casts of the original . l would buy one . lf you made some different sizes you could make megabucks , just a thought .


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 16, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> Ever thought about making fiberglass casts of the original . l would buy one . lf you made some different sizes you could make megabucks , just a thought .



hmmmm, have to determine what the most common size is i think. or make one a little less elaborate, that people could cut to size once they got it?


----------



## Akraziatic (Jun 8, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> She trained in fine arts at VCA (melbourne) and started out on 'round the twist' then went to a puppet company. just kind of progressed from there...!


 
Round the Twist. I used to love that show. Haha. She has done a fine job mate. She should be proud..


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 8, 2010)

your sister could make a lot of money making these displays in the reptile industry what type of paint did your sister use as some paints eat into poly as they are solvent based ( petrol mixed with poly makes napalm ) and most paints contain petrol solvents as i said so this could be an issue but i love what shes done 

thanks for the insight


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 8, 2010)

i think you'll find that she 'sealed' the poly with the cement before she painted, but its a great warning for others.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, that has to be one of the nicest backgrounds I have ever seen! Is it inspired by one of the temples at the Angkor Wat complex in Cambodia?


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 8, 2010)

thats awesome, shes lucky shes not my sister, i'd fill my garage with poly and lock her in there with a knife, render and some paint. hahaha


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 8, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> your sister could make a lot of money making these displays in the reptile industry what type of paint did your sister use as some paints eat into poly as they are solvent based ( petrol mixed with poly makes napalm ) and most paints contain petrol solvents as i said so this could be an issue but i love what shes done
> 
> thanks for the insight


 


Jaxrtfm said:


> i think you'll find that she 'sealed' the poly with the cement before she painted, but its a great warning for others.



yes, Jax has it right. between the poly and the paint is a layer of "Quickwall" concrete mixed with PVA glue, which allows for fine textures and sculpting detail. the paint was just regular water based acrylic house paint. I sealed that with some Pondtite on the surfaces that would be getting wet/dirty and need cleaning.

And if anyone is interested in having her make them a background, she charges $50 an hour! (I got mates rates -lol)



Snake_Whisperer said:


> Wow, that has to be one of the nicest backgrounds I have ever seen! Is it inspired by one of the temples at the Angkor Wat complex in Cambodia?



it sure is, not sure if i posted the picture she worked off earlier? it was specifically from ta prohm.



AUSHERP said:


> thats awesome, shes lucky shes not my sister, i'd fill my garage with poly and lock her in there with a knife, render and some paint. hahaha



LOL, yes amazingly it only took her a few weekends!


----------



## Northern (Jun 8, 2010)

absolutely amazing  am showing this to my crafty hubby... have been trying to get him to help renovate and enclosure for a while now.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 8, 2010)

couple of pics of him in (and out) of his nice house. He often will just hang out stretched out over 2 levels. Makes me happy to see him using the space, and getting a good workout.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 8, 2010)

That would be Angkor Wat (in Cambodia) - an amazing place...

Angkor Wat, Cambodia


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 8, 2010)

herptrader said:


> That would be Angkor Wat (in Cambodia) - an amazing place...
> 
> Angkor Wat, Cambodia


Sorry, my bad, Cambodia.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 8, 2010)

I reckon some of the Aztec ruins in South America could be similarly interesting.


----------



## Akasha81 (Jun 15, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. You are truly blessed to have such a generous and talented sister.. thanyou for showing us your gem, and inspiring us all!! Not going to copy the design (well maybe one day), but definately going to re-think my technique, and rock wall design now.. haha!!

does anybody throw sand onto theirs for extra texture??


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah, i think you'll find a few of us do.....


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Another site I reads uses the sealant as a glue and puts superfine coloured sands on for texture / grip / reduce the shine.


----------



## the jungle guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats unreal, well done i had a go at making the fake rock didnt come out nothing like yours and with the detail gee that must of taken quiet some time to do


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 30, 2010)

By far the best looking enclosure/rock wall i have ever seen. well done!!!! u must be very happy!


----------



## Akasha81 (Jul 11, 2010)

i keep coming back to this thread to gaze at the pics... definately best i have seen also! started my first rock wall today.. took all afternoon just to position the styrofoam! and i now have crusty 'manhands' cos at the start i wasnt wearing gloves.. that foam in a can stuff is a shocker!! will post pics nxt week in a new thread...


----------



## mrbaggins (Jul 11, 2010)

I've made all the styrofoam sheeting into a backdrop... Need to buy some concrete now though.


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 11, 2010)

well i recon it is CRAP!!!!..................................
..................................................................
..................................................................
CRAP that i cant do something like that!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 11, 2010)

Great looking enclosure , but the snake looks way to big for it! you need a tree snake!


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 11, 2010)

gruba10 said:


> well i recon it is CRAP!!!!..................................
> ..................................................................
> ..................................................................
> CRAP that i cant do something like that!!!


 

haha cheeky bugger, ive tried and failed misserable would love to make something like taht for mine, looks unreal ay, i can make mint looking enclosures guess need to find some that can make the rock walls and do some dealings lol


----------



## proreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

that looks fantastic!!


----------



## rhysmachine101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was wondering: this quickwall substance you speak of- is it an actual product you can buy or is it simply concrete mixed with PVA? if so do you think you would be able to post the mixture ratio up? - by the way awesome enclosure! I might want to marry your sister!


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 16, 2010)

rhysmachine101 said:


> I was wondering: this quickwall substance you speak of- is it an actual product you can buy or is it simply concrete mixed with PVA? if so do you think you would be able to post the mixture ratio up? - by the way awesome enclosure! I might want to marry your sister!


Hi. Its actually the brandname: QUICKWALL. you can only buy it in bulk, like 10kg bags. there are quite a few different types you can get, not sure which one she used. I suggest Googling it.


----------



## giggle (Oct 16, 2010)

Coloured grout from bunnings... in the grout section. Thats what I used. For extra colour use water based acrylic paints also available from bunnings and to seal and ad extra toughness... use water based acrylic enamel... this is available in the enamel section of the house paint section in bunnings. All are cheap and easy to use, fast drying and non-toxic. 

The laying system I use...

-poly sticks with no-nails (or liquid nails, same product repackaged).. it will stick to itself and other things with this  The gap filler is awesome stuff for filling cracks but not necessary I found... I normally have enough left over scrap polly which I squeeze into holes. Once its grouted you will never know the difference 
-thin coat of grout for first coat left to dry for 24 hours. This will help further coats of grout stick.
Following coats can be thicker and used to shape and once dry can be carved into for detail  I still recommend using it a little thinner than directed. Generally put three-five coats of grout on depending on the details you are after. Let each coat dry for about 12 hours.
-I then put on a coat of acrylic enamel of a colour that is a good base (eg grey, mocca, black, brown etc) because it will further harden the structure and help to seal and is cheaper than clear acrylic enamel. Then I use acrylic paints for colour and detail. I follow by sealing with a clear acrylic enamel. I put two coats partially watered down. 
-If you feel it is too slippery once finished, you can water some more acrylic down, paint the slippery parts and sprinkle some sand over top of what ever colour is most suitable. Once dry this can be again coated with another coat of watered down acrylic enamel.

Make sure they are all water-based non-toxic acrylics


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 16, 2010)

Awsome!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 16, 2010)

From someone that loves to build enclosures....THAT IS F ING AWESOME! LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! 
Your Sister is so talented and the snapshot of Angkor Wat is not only a favorite place of mine, the enclosure is one of a kind and a beautiful display...one of the best i've seen...Sorry guys for the excitement, but this is the first time i saw this thread and didn't even read all the posts, just had to comment! 
The buttress tree roots are amazing, i'm sure it may have been said but I looked at the pics and didnt read any forgive me if I reiterate on anything already said.
Can I make a comment on the thermostat and coloring. I personally would spray the thermostat cover and dial a similar colour to the background, just to blend it in. I also would add a bit of green to mimic some moss colouring to the rocks as well as slightly contracsting the tree roots, just so its not too grey and then gives it even more depth. Put some natural substrate in the bottom of the enclosure, remove the ceramic bowl and I will save that as my desktop background! I especially love the way you kept the perforated backing clear for a vent at the top, neat job! 
Overall 9.9/10 blown me away, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 9, 2010)

hmmm that gives me some ideas my gf has a bachlers of art and can use all mediums aswell as sculpt mmmmmmm maby i should put her to work mwahahaha


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 9, 2010)

sooo good...really wana give it a crack


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 9, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Can I make a comment on the thermostat and coloring. I personally would spray the thermostat cover and dial a similar colour to the background, just to blend it in. I also would add a bit of green to mimic some moss colouring to the rocks as well as slightly contracsting the tree roots, just so its not too grey and then gives it even more depth.



yes, i'm thinking about painting the thermostat. (as i now have some painting to do anyway)

maybe it doesn't show up on those photos, but there is actually a lot of yellow and green mossy/licheny patches all over the rocks and tree roots.

i have just had her cut away the bottom row of bricks as it was too hard to clean, so need to do some painting to blend it all back in..... wont be able to post up photos though as i've run out of space. might have to make a faceook album or something....


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just looking at this thread again as it's time to fit out an interior to one of my enclosures. Did your sis get professional training for this type of work or was it just an interest she was good at. I would do a course if there was such a thing. 

Also to get into the prop artist industry, I guess she would have had something (work, certificates etc) to demonstrate her skills or prior experience in another field?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol, yeah she did about 5 years of Fine Arts at uni, and just happened to get in the right places at the right time to work her way into this kind of stuff. Here is her website with CV and some pics of her work. biography - maudie?? brady


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. She has done some amazing work. And you're right, a lot of success is just being in the right place at the right time.


----------

